# Pronúncia: "têm"



## Outsider

Gostava de saber como pronunciam esta palavra. Por favor respondam ao inquérito. Dirige-se de preferência a falantes nativos, mas também pode responder quem já conheça bem a língua.


----------



## Vanda

Quando quero realçar para os alunos que a palavra está no plural até digo /te-em/, mas toda vida aprendi que se deve dizer apenas /tem/. Vou até olhar o que os gramáticos dizem sobre isto.


----------



## Outsider

Para mim, "e-em" seria mais a pronúncia das palavras com dois és, como "lêem", se bem que na prática me pareça que as pessoas dizem "leiem".
Quanto a "têm", em Portugal existem as duas pronúncias, igual a "tem", e "tem-em" (e outras mais, mas não vale a pena complicar). Acho que depende da região, mas não sei explicar como. Por isso, estava interessado em saber como é que os outros dizem.


----------



## PMarquezini

Exatamente como explicou a Vanda. E me parece que, aqui em São Paulo, só realça os dois "e" quem está preocupado com a gramática. A pessoa "não letrada" nem sabe que existe a diferença na língua escrita, portanto não há o que realçar.
Paulo.


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Eu digo: teim

Até


----------



## NikaRasmussenWelling

Bem, a razão selecionei 'outro' é porque, quando vejo um vogal que é realçado, tenho uma tendência indicar o vogal realçado em cartas realce; não em cartas regular. Mas isto é somente meu opinião. Estou não uma perita da gramática.!  :|

 Digo que escrevo, mas pensei dizer somente que escrevo programas de software, GUI.  Programadores do software não escrevem muito bem,  exceção por código do escrevendo.


----------



## sjofre

Outsider,
A forma correcta de dizer é mesmo tem-em, dado que o acento circunflexo usa-se para diferenciar o plural do singular, ou seja "ele tem", passa a "eles têm" (tem-em) no plural, tal como "ele vem - eles vêm (vem-em)"; "ele vê - eles veêm (vê-em)". Ou sejam, o plural da palavra é o singular acrescido de "em". Se se usa o acento circunflexo para diferenciar não faria qualquer sentido não se ler de forma diferente. Julgo que no Brasil não diferenciam, mas isso terá a ver com questões culturais que ao Brasil dizem respeito. Em Portugal quem diz tem em vez de têm (tem-em), estará a dizer de forma incorrecta.

Claro que existem as variantes "tem-iem", essas, ainda que não totalmente correctas, prendem-se com questões culturais e linguísticas de certas zonas do país.


----------



## Outsider

Sjofre, eu por acaso sei muita coisa sobre a ortografia do português. Aquela que usamos hoje teve a sua origem numa reforma feita em 1911, e acontece que eu li o texto dessa reforma. Prepare-se para umas surpresas: 

1) Os argumentos originais para a grafia "-êm" não foram fonéticos, mas sim semânticos. Era apenas uma convenção gráfica destinada a diferenciar o singular do plural dos verbos.

2) Lendo uma adenda ao texto da reforma propriamente dita, tornou-se claro para mim que os próprios autores da reforma tinham ideias divergentes acerca da pronúncia destas palavras. Um deles descreve a pronúncia "em-em" como "*provinciana*"! 

Claro que hoje em dia não é bem assim. A pronúncia "em-em" generalizou-se (talvez por hipercorrecção), e entendo que seja considerada "a correcta" em Portugal, no sentido de que é a que se ouve geralmente em Lisboa, na rádio e nas estações de televisão. No entanto, no Alentejo, por exemplo, parece-me que não se diferencia "tem" de "têm" na fala.


----------



## Vanda

Antes do Outsider colocar o post dele, eu tinha achado no ciberdúvidas esta explicação:
_Em Portugal, como na América do Sul, a pronúncia é geralmente a mesma, mas *têm* também pode pronunciar-se dobrando a nasal (Portugal: *tãeãe*, em duas sílabas; Brasil: *teiei* [com til nos ee], igualmente com duas). _

Mas ainda estou procurando em algum gramático brasileiro o que eles têm a dizer.


----------



## sjofre

Pois Outsider, nem me tinha lembrado do Alentejo e não tinha conhecimento dessa reforma (ou pelo menos dos pormenores da mesma) 

Mas a mim parece-me que há que diferenciar (mesmo oralmente mesmo com todas as liberdades dadas à expressão oral)  e soa-me mesmo esquisito e incorrecto não se fazer ("eles tem de ir ao supermercado" - soa-me mal, pronto!" .


----------



## Outsider

sjofre said:
			
		

> Pois Outsider, nem me tinha lembrado do Alentejo e não tinha conhecimento dessa reforma (ou pelo menos dos pormenores da mesma)


Se estiver interessado, encontra o texto da reforma e a adenda/emenda a que me referi citados no livro _A questão ortográfica -- Reforma e acordos da língua portuguesa_ de Edite Estrela. 



			
				sjofre said:
			
		

> Mas a mim parece-me que há que diferenciar (mesmo oralmente mesmo com todas as liberdades dadas à expressão oral)  e soa-me mesmo esquisito e incorrecto não se fazer ("eles tem de ir ao supermercado" - soa-me mal, pronto!" .


Mas, como estamos a ver, para milhões de brasileiros é pronunciar as duas palavras de maneira diferente que soa estranho.


----------



## moura

quote:
"no entanto, no Alentejo, por exemplo, parece-me que não se diferencia "tem" de "têm" na fala"

Outsider, se bem me lembro, e não sabendo como transcrever foneticamente, os alentejanos, especialmente os do Baixo Alentejo interior(pronúncia mais "cerrada) dizem : *t**ẽ *para tem e *t**ẽ**ẽ* para têm.


----------



## Outsider

Posso estar enganado a esse respeito. Mesmo assim, na resposta do Ciberdúvidas para onde a Vanda apontou acima diz-se que a pronúncia de "têm" como "tem" também existe em Portugal.

P.S. Onde descobriu esses és com til tão jeitosos? Quanto eu quero escrever caracteres especiais no fórum tenho sempre problemas...


----------



## moura

Ah-ah-ah. Desculpe, Outsider, mas o smile aqui não tinha força suficiente 
Tive que fazer paste de um documento word, e arranjei um "e" desses mas só na arial. Experimentei na tahoma e na time news rome mas estas fontes não têm este tipo de "es". 

Em relação ao seu post, não se sei se refere à minha mensagem sobre os alentejanos. Eles pronunciam os tais "es" com muita força, não deixando quase lugar a "is" e a "as".

Mas é claro que tem razão em relação à pronúncia "padrão" do tem e do têm. São distintas. Aqui em Lisboa, diz-se muito como tâ...


----------



## Outsider

moura said:
			
		

> Em relação ao seu post, não se sei se refere à minha mensagem sobre os alentejanos. Eles pronunciam os tais "es" com muita força, não deixando quase lugar a "is" e a "as".


Sim, eu conheço a pronúncia alentejana. Só não tinha a certeza se distinguiam "tem" de "têm". 



			
				moura said:
			
		

> Mas é claro que tem razão em relação à pronúncia "padrão" do tem e do têm. São distintas. Aqui em Lisboa, diz-se muito como tâ...


Em Lisboa, parece-me que é mesmo "tãe" e "tãe-ãe", a rimar com "mãe".


----------



## MariBR

Oi, Outsider!!! Olá, pessoal!!!

Coloquei que não há diferença na pronúncia dos dois tem!  

O meu português é bem brasileiro e não muito culto. Se tu queres saber se aqui no Brasil se fala o "têm" diferente do "tem", posso te garantir que 99% das pessoas não fala. Aliás, uns 80% não deve saber nem que existe essa diferença. 

Agora, se é um professor ditando alguma coisa para os seus alunos, bom, daí eu já nem considero muito como fala... Os meus professores falavam *"te-em, com acento"*, sempre lembrando que era o "têm" com acento!

Bah, ficou confuso...


----------



## Outsider

MariBR said:
			
		

> Se tu queres saber se aqui no Brasil se fala o "têm" diferente do "tem", posso te garantir que 99% das pessoas não fala. Aliás, uns 80% não deve saber nem que existe essa diferença.


Existe diferença para algumas pessoas, mas para outras não. Sempre foi assim. 
"You say tomayto and I say tomahto", como dizia o outro.


----------



## MJD

Se estivesse com um falante nativo em frente de mim a pronunciar as duas conjugações cuidadosamente, eu notaria a diferença (Claro um falante nativo que faça a distinção.  Considerando algumas das respostas anteriores, parece que não toda a comunidade lusófona segue as regras "oficiais" a respeito da diferença na pronúncia das duas palavras).  

Porém, como estrangeiro, confesso que nunca as diferencio quando falo.  A diferença não me parece tão distinta, mas é provável que seja o meu ouvido estrangeiro.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, como eu já disse e também a Mari, a maioria dos brasileiros não a pronunciam, mesmo porque nem sabem que há esta diferença. Gramaticalmente estes acentos são chamados diferenciais. Minha mais querida professora de português, do tempo de ginásio (lá se vão séculos), sempre nos dizia para não pronunciarmos te-em que era pedante. Ainda hoje, os poucos que a pronunciam separado acham que estão sendo cultos. Ainda não achei o que os gramáticos têm a dizer sobre isto. Todos apontam apenas para o acento diferencial.


----------



## Outsider

Estou de acordo que é pedante pronunciar dois és quando não foi assim que se aprendeu a falar. No entanto, ao menos em Portugal, muitas pessoas falam dessa maneira desde pequenas.


----------



## pickypuck

Eu pronuncio "tem" e "têm" de maneira diferente. Têm como tem-em. Não sou nativo.

¡Olé!


----------



## Vanda

Outsider, tenho certeza que você não pensou que eu estava me referindo aos portugueses quando disse que é considerado pedante a pronúncia diferente. Contudo, _just in case_, para os estrangeiros no nosso fórum, estava me referindo ao nosso povo.


----------

